# High Volume Ab Routine



## Sharonstrong (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey gals, since abs are a lagging body part for me, I have tried increasing the amount of volume to 15 SETS. Is that a bit too much? I've recorded a video on my routine, would love to hear your take on it


----------

